

DuckDuckGo generated passwords not so random - Sami_Lehtinen
http://www.sami-lehtinen.net/blog/random-passwords-using-duckduckgo

======
karangoeluw
No computer-generated password can be truly random unless you use physical
properties of matter. I doubt DDG does that.

